# Severe Weather 2022



## thewoodlands (Jan 11, 2022)

I just saw we might have a Nor'easter on Monday from our local news, we'll see if the forecast will change.


----------



## Grizzerbear (Jan 12, 2022)

It's looking like we will finally get our first decent.....(for a southerner)..... snowfall this year. I'd really like to see those purples connect lol. At this point I will be happy if this come to fruition though. Looks like it will start friday night saturday morning here. Accuweather had this dubbed as a "Sascathewan screamer" instead of a alberta clipper. Sounding like it could turn into a nor easter.


----------



## ispinwool (Jan 12, 2022)

I've got a birthday party scheduled for my daughter and her hubby on Sunday...so I'm hoping we don't get hit until 
late that evening or Monday


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 12, 2022)

Grizzerbear said:


> View attachment 289682
> 
> It's looking like we will finally get our first decent.....(for a southerner)..... snowfall this year. I'd really like to see those purples connect lol. At this point I will be happy if this come to fruition though. Looks like it will start friday night saturday morning here. Accuweather had this dubbed as a "Sascathewan screamer" instead of a alberta clipper. Sounding like it could turn into a nor easter.


It looks like parts of the south could get hit with ice.


----------



## Grizzerbear (Jan 12, 2022)

thewoodlands said:


> It looks like parts of the south could get hit with ice.



Yeah hopefully it doesn't amount to much as far as ice. I wouldn't wish that on anyone.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 13, 2022)

I'm glad we won't have to go anywhere during this. It could be 35 - 40 below with the wind chill in our area.


----------



## Sawset (Jan 13, 2022)

It's rare here in se WI to have midwinter drought conditions. All of about an 1" on the ground so far for the season. Makes for a short winter.


----------



## stoveliker (Jan 26, 2022)

So, they predict 12-18" of snow here (bomb cyclone) on Saturday. 
That's my normal weekly grocery day - so that'll be done on Thursday (b/c on Friday the stores will be empty by folks never drinking milk and eating bread - except when bad weather is predicted...).
I'll fill up the rack in the garage with ash/maple on one side and oak on the other side on Friday.
And I'll be shoveling Saturday 
Oh, and likely building a fort (or even igloo) with the kids, watching cars if they sled down the hill in front of us (hoping the plow won't get there early), or walking with them to a nearby hill next to a parking lot of a church.

Only pity is that I can't reach my solar panels (would need a 35' stick or so, given they are more than two stories up, and my lot slopes down from the home) to get rid of the snow. It'll be a few days of no production, unless it slides off nicely.

Fun weekend ahead!


----------



## semipro (Jan 26, 2022)

stoveliker said:


> So, they predict 12-18" of snow here (bomb cyclone) on Saturday.
> That's my normal weekly grocery day - so that'll be done on Thursday (b/c on Friday the stores will be empty by folks never drinking milk and eating bread - except when bad weather is predicted...).
> I'll fill up the rack in the garage with ash/maple on one side and oak on the other side on Friday.
> And I'll be shoveling Saturday
> ...


I like your attitude.  A good snowfall should be enjoyed...to the extent possible.


----------



## Gearhead660 (Jan 26, 2022)

stoveliker said:


> So, they predict 12-18" of snow here (bomb cyclone) on Saturday.
> That's my normal weekly grocery day - so that'll be done on Thursday (b/c on Friday the stores will be empty by folks never drinking milk and eating bread - except when bad weather is predicted...).
> I'll fill up the rack in the garage with ash/maple on one side and oak on the other side on Friday.
> And I'll be shoveling Saturday
> ...


Could go for a snowfall like that right about now.  Been minimal snow so far.  Got about 6" over that last week, and then some bitter cold.


----------



## peakbagger (Jan 26, 2022)

Looks like spacebus out in Eastern Maine may get the jackpot


----------



## stoveliker (Jan 26, 2022)

semipro said:


> I like your attitude.  A good snowfall should be enjoyed...to the extent possible.


My job is "with my head" - and therefore I like doing things with my body outside of my job. Snow shoveling (the old-fashioned way, with a bio-engine...) is something I actually enjoy 💪🤷‍♂️
I get to do 3 driveways etc - single mom nurse (odd working hours, sucks if you come back and your steep driveway has a foot of snow so you can't even reach your home after your shift..)  and elderly neighbors (same who get my <1ft long firewood for their small stove). 

And with the kids outside (until their attitude breaks down after 3-4 hrs), it's good. And then we go to the basement, put up a few of our outdoor furniture chairs (that I store in the basement in winter) with their clothes, and we all read/play legos/listen to music near the stove. With a hot chocolate, or some other "warming drink" for me 🥃

I see that Tuesday is predicted 41, so it'll not even be long. But it's goingn to be pretty for sure. We just prepare (wood rack, groceries - nothing much more to do), and then the party starts  

Maybe I'm crazy. But snow brings out the kid in me, I guess. That's normally hidden quite deep inside...


----------



## Ashful (Jan 26, 2022)

stoveliker said:


> My job is "with my head" - and therefore I like doing things with my body outside of my job...
> Maybe I'm crazy. But snow brings out the kid in me, I guess. That's normally hidden quite deep inside...


Ditto... it's about the most adventurous thing I get to do on an average Tuesday morning, living this close to civilization, and before heading to the office to sit at a desk for 9 hours.  Taking a few slides down the hill with my kids, or playing referee to their sled races, isn't the worst way to spend an evening, either.


----------



## semipro (Jan 26, 2022)

Ashful said:


> Ditto... it's about the most adventurous thing I get to do on an average Tuesday morning, living this close to civilization, and before heading to the office to sit at a desk for 9 hours.  Taking a few slides down the hill with my kids, or playing referee to their sled races, isn't the worst way to spend an evening, either.


Welcome back!


----------



## Grizzerbear (Jan 31, 2022)

Looks like a pretty decent storm is predicted to come through the middle of the week. The NWS has us under a winter storm watch as of now. This says we will get 12 inches here. One of the local weather stations is calling for 16 inches and accuweather is calling for 4-8. I guess we shall see. Hard to believe it will snow and stick here when we are supposed to be nearly 60 today and tomorrow!


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 31, 2022)

Accu is still saying 12-18 snow for us with rain & ice. I did get 15 gallons of diesel today with another 8 bags of pellets. Tomorrow I'll check our gas inventory for the generator.

We also put in more wood today.


----------



## begreen (Jan 31, 2022)

It's that ice threat that would trouble me. Ice storms can do a ton of damage to trees and powerlines.


----------



## Grizzerbear (Jan 31, 2022)

begreen said:


> It's that ice threat that would trouble me. Ice storms can do a ton of damage to trees and powerlines.



Agreed. Hate to wish that on anyone but I hope the ice stays south.


----------



## Gearhead660 (Feb 1, 2022)

thewoodlands said:


> Accu is still saying 12-18 snow for us with rain & ice. I did get 15 gallons of diesel today with another 8 bags of pellets. Tomorrow I'll check our gas inventory for the generator.
> 
> We also put in more wood today.


Another big storm missing us.  Could really use some snow here...


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 1, 2022)

Gearhead660 said:


> Another big storm missing us.  Could really use some snow here...


Same here @Gearhead660 , hopefully we get 8 plus inches of snow but we'll see.


----------



## woodey (Feb 1, 2022)

thewoodlands said:


> Same here @Gearhead660 , hopefully we get 8 plus inches of snow but we'll see.


Looks like we don't have much to worry about in the way of ice, and the snow we can handle. That being said, I have to run to town shortly so I might as well top off the gas containers!


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 1, 2022)

woodey said:


> Looks like we don't have much to worry about in the way of ice, and the snow we can handle. That being said, I have to run to town shortly so I might as well top off the gas containers!


If we get the rain, that will make things a mess and then the cold weather moves in again that will freeze things up.


----------



## woodey (Feb 1, 2022)

thewoodlands said:


> If we get the rain, that will make things a mess and then the cold weather moves in again that will freeze things up.


Yup, milder tomorrow so I’ll have to get the power washer out and finally get  some of the salt off my truck, even if it’s only for a few days.


----------



## PaulOinMA (Feb 1, 2022)

Really don't like ice storms.   Our utilities are underground in my development.   But ... electricity gets to us from a major road on overhead lines on  two old, wooded roads.


----------



## stoveliker (Feb 1, 2022)

Thursday and Friday 39 and 43 here, Wednesday and Thursday lows around 35. Friday night 19 again. Thursday rain and Friday freezing rain. Friday night 19 F, Saturday 28 and 17. So any frozen rain will stay...

Generator still ready. Didn't use the gas in the cars yet, so will keep the jerry cans full. We'll see what happens.


----------



## woodey (Feb 1, 2022)

Generator always on standby here. Bought a 10,000 W. a few years ago, only needed it once but nice piece of mind!


----------



## woodey (Feb 1, 2022)

stoveliker said:


> Thursday and Friday 39 and 43 here, Wednesday and Thursday lows around 35. Friday night 19 again. Thursday rain and Friday freezing rain. Friday night 19 F, Saturday 28 and 17. So any frozen rain will stay...
> 
> Generator still ready. Didn't use the gas in the cars yet, so will keep the jerry cans full. We'll see what happens.


How much freezing rain are they predicting?


----------



## stoveliker (Feb 1, 2022)

woodey said:


> How much freezing rain are they predicting?



Not too much (for trees). Just an issue for cars. But I don't trust such forecasts; a 25 mile shift might double or halve the amount.


----------



## stoveliker (Feb 8, 2022)

I see online that in Deadhorse Alaska they have a temperature of -50 F with a wind chill of -88 F...

That's, ehm, cold...


----------



## woodey (Feb 8, 2022)

stoveliker said:


> I see online that in Deadhorse Alaska they have a temperature of -50 F with a wind chill of -88 F...


Yup cold, but you can sit outside with a beer and not get attacked by black flies!


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 10, 2022)

I see that Accu is saying we could have a big storm next week.


----------



## Gearhead660 (Feb 11, 2022)

They are talking about it for our area also...will believe it when I see it.   Been a real depressing winter here if you like the snow.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 11, 2022)

Gearhead660 said:


> They are talking about it for our area also...will believe it when I see it.   Been a real depressing winter here if you like the snow.


We haven't received the snow like we did last year but that can change in a hurry in our area. I saw today that Accu is calling for 0.71 inches of rain at the end of next week for us, usually that number drops by the time the storm hits.


----------



## Grizzerbear (Feb 12, 2022)

Sure wish that storm would travel about 100 miles further south. As it stands now we are going to get a bunch of rain Wednesday into Thursday with some snow to finish off Thursday. Doesn't look like much snow for us as of now.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 13, 2022)

Grizzerbear said:


> Sure wish that storm would travel about 100 miles further south. As it stands now we are going to get a bunch of rain Wednesday into Thursday with some snow to finish off Thursday. Doesn't look like much snow for us as of now.


Today Accu was saying 0.40 of rain during the day, 0.32 of ice and 1.2 inches of snow on Thursday night. If that forecast stays the same, we'll have a mess around here on Friday.


----------



## stoveliker (Feb 13, 2022)

We have about 4" on the ground today. And they say it's at least 4 more hours. Not a fast accumulation, but steady going. Wet and heavy (31 F). A low of 19 tonight, 25 high tomorrow, so I shoveled the driveway. Will see if we can avoid an icy blacktop tomorrow.


----------



## Grizzerbear (Feb 13, 2022)

thewoodlands said:


> Today Accu was saying 0.40 of rain during the day, 0.32 of ice and 1.2 inches of snow on Thursday night. If that forecast stays the same, we'll have a mess around here on Friday.



Right now the local station is saying about a 1 1/2" of rain Wednesday night into Thursday morning then turning into snow with 1 to 3 inches. They did say the low pressure system is trending further south than previous model runs so that would give us more of the white stuff. Fingers crossed lol. Our ten inches last week has all melted off except in the deepest north facing hollers.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 13, 2022)

Grizzerbear said:


> Right now the local station is saying about a 1 1/2" of rain Wednesday night into Thursday morning then turning into snow with 1 to 3 inches. They did say the low pressure system is trending further south than previous model runs so that would give us more of the white stuff. Fingers crossed lol. Our ten inches last week has all melted off except in the deepest north facing hollers.


Our forecast looks the same from my last post. We'll put the sleds away tomorrow but not for the year.....unless mother nature doesn't give us more snow,


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 14, 2022)

Grizzerbear said:


> Right now the local station is saying about a 1 1/2" of rain Wednesday night into Thursday morning then turning into snow with 1 to 3 inches. They did say the low pressure system is trending further south than previous model runs so that would give us more of the white stuff. Fingers crossed lol. Our ten inches last week has all melted off except in the deepest north facing hollers.


I see this morning Accu is calling for just under an inch of rain with some ice on Thursday, things will be a mess and then the cold weather moves in which will create a bunch of ice.

@rottiman , what is your area suppose to get from the storm coming in this week?


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 15, 2022)

Grizzerbear said:


> Right now the local station is saying about a 1 1/2" of rain Wednesday night into Thursday morning then turning into snow with 1 to 3 inches. They did say the low pressure system is trending further south than previous model runs so that would give us more of the white stuff. Fingers crossed lol. Our ten inches last week has all melted off except in the deepest north facing hollers.


This morning Accu has us getting 1.40 inches of rain Thursday, things will be a big mess and then the cold weather comes back so we'll have a chit load of ice.


----------



## Grizzerbear (Feb 15, 2022)

thewoodlands said:


> This morning Accu has us getting 1.40 inches of rain Thursday, things will be a big mess and then the cold weather comes back so we'll have a chit load of ice.


The local station has us getting around 2 1/2" of rain Wednesday night into Thursday morning and then around 4" of snow Thursday. I'm thinking we will probably end up with some ice or sleet though by looking at the radar for that day. We shall see.


----------



## stoveliker (Feb 18, 2022)

Power went out @3.37 am.
Crew onsite. Updated estimate of restoration is 4 pm.

No damage here, but man the wind was howling.

55 this morning. 43 now and dropping fast.  23 for a low tonight. Starting the stove.


----------



## clancey (Feb 18, 2022)

Yea you people have had really bad weather (NY) and other parts of the east coast with all that wind for I have been watching the weather channel..Yesterday in (CO) we had snow but it is melting now and I am glad for I am sick of winter and want spring to come...Hope everybody stays safe and warm...clancey


----------



## stoveliker (Feb 18, 2022)

Took a walk. Bunch of branches. And one street with three trees down. A maple (took out a transformer), an oak (took out a line), and a dead and punky one (surprisingly also a line). All within 300 yards.

Thanked the folks working on the lines. He said that for sure by the end of the day we'd be back online.


----------



## Grizzerbear (Feb 18, 2022)

This is what our local station is showing for next week as of now. I live about 50 miles northeast of Springfield. Sure hope that isn't right and that ice ends up being snow.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 18, 2022)

We'll get more snow from the above system but the wind looks like it will miss us but we'll see.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 18, 2022)

A storm hit here around 5am, which set upon us so quickly without warning, that it actually scared me right out of bed.  I was already awake, just drifting back off after waking up to take a leak ten minutes prior, and thought something had hit the house.  It was just very heavy rain on the skylights in the adjacent master bath, which was followed about a minute later by the power going out, and our UPS systems beeping to let us know about it.  One heck of an abrupt depression, I'd guess we got 6" of rain in as many minutes, after which all but the wind was quite again.

Very windy here today.  It was an absurdly warm 55F when the storm hit this morning, but we'll be down to 20F in the next few hours.  Fun stuff.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 18, 2022)

Ashful said:


> A storm hit here around 5am, which set upon us so quickly without warning, that it actually scared me right out of bed.  I was already awake, just drifting back off after waking up to take a leak ten minutes prior, and thought something had hit the house.  It was just very heavy rain on the skylights in the adjacent master bath, which was followed about a minute later by the power going out, and our UPS systems beeping to let us know about it.  One heck of an abrupt depression, I'd guess we got 6" of rain in as many minutes, after which all but the wind was quite again.
> 
> Very windy here today.  It was an absurdly warm 55F when the storm hit this morning, but we'll be down to 20F in the next few hours.  Fun stuff.


I saw something on the Weather Channel this morning about a quick weather warning because of some nasty weather, they had some wind reports in NJ that hit 66, I wonder if that was the same system that hit your area.


----------



## Northern NH Mike (Feb 19, 2022)

In northern NH yesterday we had howling winds for a few hours in the early morning and then went from 57 degrees at 6:00 am to 35 by 7:15 am.  Ended up bottoming out around 5 degrees by 9:00 pm.


----------



## begreen (Feb 20, 2022)

Stock up the wood box. Winter is not done with us yet. 









						Millions of Americans will be forced into an involuntary polar plunge this week | CNN
					

After a mild end to the weekend for many states, Old Man Winter will make a comeback as we start off the new workweek.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## clancey (Feb 20, 2022)

We are going to have snow this coming week and I believe "lots" but I have not listened to my weather channel today--too much to do....clancey


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 21, 2022)

clancey said:


> We are going to have snow this coming week and I believe "lots" but I have not listened to my weather channel today--too much to do....clancey


Since your post, did you see how much snow you could receive?

We're in for warmer weather with a bunch of rain on Tuesday night if todays forecast is correct. We have an Areal Flood Watch on.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 22, 2022)

The ice looks like it will stay north of us but they're forecasting between 0.5 - 1 of rain for our area so things will be a mess and the driveway will be like a skating rink.


----------



## clancey (Feb 22, 2022)

Severe weather in CO with snow and ice snow and very very cold temperatures--they say but they all differ at times---but 4 to 8 inches of snow that's the forecast now but could change by morning but it wicked cold weather...clancey


----------



## woodey (Feb 22, 2022)

thewoodlands said:


> The ice looks like it will stay north of us but they're forecasting between 0.5 - 1 of rain for our area so things will be a mess and the driveway will be like a skating rink.


Looks like I’m  likely to get some freezing rain  but under .25 “, hopefully


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 22, 2022)

woodey said:


> Looks like I’m  likely to get some freezing rain  but under .25 “, hopefully


I'm seeing power outages in the Waddington NY area, I wonder if it's ice.


----------



## woodey (Feb 22, 2022)

thewoodlands said:


> I'm seeing power outages in the Waddington NY area, I wonder if it's ice.


I would bet it is. We just hit 33 here and it’s colder along the big river. Our lights flickered an hour ago but fine since. Tipper hit 55 today.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 23, 2022)

They're calling for 6-12 for our area.


----------



## stoveliker (Feb 25, 2022)

We had a bit of snow/sleet last night, but around 3 or so it changed to freezing rain here; there's 1/8- 1/4" of ice on everything here. Don't know how the wife got to her work at the hospital this morning - it's a (hilly) skating rink out here.


----------



## woodey (Feb 25, 2022)

Snowing here with  -7wind chill. Still better than ice.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 25, 2022)

We've received over two inches of snow here, even though it's covering up the ice, it's still slickery out there.


----------



## woodey (Feb 25, 2022)

thewoodlands said:


> We've received over two inches of snow here, even though it's covering up the ice, it's still slickery out there.


My son’s friend went out to start his truck 2 nites ago and slipped on ice and fell breaking 2 bones in his leg.  It was captured by the ring door bell. You can see him fall and hear the bone break followed by blood curdling screams..


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 25, 2022)

woodey said:


> My son’s friend went out to start his truck 2 nites ago and slipped on ice and fell breaking 2 bones in his leg.  It was captured by the ring door bell. You can see him fall and hear the bone break followed by blood curdling screams..


Can't like that, I hope he's okay. I have these on my boots but it was still slick this morning.


----------



## Gearhead660 (Feb 25, 2022)

Got 1/4" of ice earlier this week.  Then a couple inches of fluff last light.  Everything is slick...


----------



## stoveliker (Feb 25, 2022)

I started thinking branches might start cracking (1/4"? - but with a few inch icicles hanging every 2" or so from branches), the temperature went up enough for it to start thawing. Icy shards on the ground everywhere now.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 25, 2022)

woodey said:


> My son’s friend went out to start his truck 2 nites ago and slipped on ice and fell breaking 2 bones in his leg.  It was captured by the ring door bell. You can see him fall and hear the bone break followed by blood curdling screams..


Ouch.  At least most of our embarrassing lifetime moments of the past weren't captured on high-definition video, for our friends and family to enjoy.  

I once fell down a flight of stairs, breaking several ribs and my scapula (shoulder blade).  Since we were young and too tough for such stupid injuries, my buddies used to force me to lie about how it happened.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 25, 2022)

We ended up receiving just over six inches of snow, three driveways plowed.


----------



## Northern NH Mike (Feb 26, 2022)

We got 6" here in northern NH yesterday.  This morning it is sunny with a nice blue sky; cold though, 6* right now.  It looks nice from inside with the stove going


----------



## woodey (Feb 26, 2022)

A sign of spring. A week ago I could have walked across the river. The ice broke loose midweek. We have seen several robins all winter and have had 4-5 blue birds using one of the nesting boxes here also. Hopefully the purple martins survive the migration and show up to the gourd rack here sometime in late April.


----------



## clancey (Feb 26, 2022)

Spring is coming thank goodness and we are all ready for this change of weather..clancey


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 1, 2022)

I'm sure the forecast will change but it looks like we might get some ice.


----------



## Stearn786 (Mar 6, 2022)

High winds in CNY tonight.  Gonna be a few hours before the boys from national grid untangle this mess. Other 4 broken poles not pictured haha


----------



## Gearhead660 (Mar 6, 2022)

Was 60 yesterday.  Had thunderstorm last night with a nice light show and loud boomers.  Tonight we are going to get 2-4" of snow.  Crazy weather swings.


----------



## Stearn786 (Mar 7, 2022)

Stearn786 said:


> High winds in CNY tonight.  Gonna be a few hours before the boys from national grid untangle this mess. Other 4 broken poles not pictured haha
> View attachment 293141


I give them credit, they replaced 5 poles and straightened up this mess pretty quickly. Poles went by my house at 6PM and the power came back on at 2:30AM. I may grumble a lot about my electric bill, but they usually do a good job getting the power back on in a reasonable time frame.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 7, 2022)

Yesterday morning, cold and rainy.  Took a late break for lunch, and when I headed back outside, summer had arrived.  I didn't check the thermometer, but the change was dramatic.  Spent the evening getting started on the spring pressure-washing of some walks at patios!


----------



## ispinwool (Mar 12, 2022)

After a few days of warmer temps and lovely sunshine... we're back to blowing snow


----------



## stoveliker (Mar 12, 2022)

And fire in the stove!


----------



## Ashful (Mar 12, 2022)

Short-sleeves outdoors yesterday, rain this morning, and now near white-out conditions here.  March is fun.

I do remember the blizzard of 1983, I was just in grade school, but I think we had somewhere between 24 - 30" on March 30.  That's very late for us to have such a big storm, people were referring to it as an April Fools joke.


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 12, 2022)

The roads were really bad this morning, town and the state roads. We already received six inches of snow so I plowed three driveways (that includes ours) help the one neighbor fix a snapped cable on their four wheeler for the plow (they just dropped off a cherry pie) the snow has stopped but they still have a warning on until later tonight.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Mar 12, 2022)

Ashful said:


> Short-sleeves outdoors yesterday, rain this morning, and now near white-out conditions here.  March is fun.
> 
> I do remember the blizzard of 1983, I was just in grade school, but I think we had somewhere between 24 - 30" on March 30.  That's very late for us to have such a big storm, people were referring to it as an April Fools joke.


We had our big one (local level) April 1st 1997, 26" of wet heavy cement, one of the most destructive storms in my area, I was 12yrs old, remember it so vividly, day before was Easter and we were running around in short sleeves, next day that evening the sky was blowing up from all the powerlines popping, the morning after was just chainsaws and snowplows, that storm is what actually got me thinking about power company stuff, 2 guys rolling up the street in a off road pickup pulling fuses on laterals to get the main line hot, who would have thought 10yrs later I'd be starting my career doing that.


----------



## Gearhead660 (Mar 31, 2022)

We are on the north end of the system going across the country,  this is what we woke up to.   Mother nature is a day early, April fools is tomorrow...
50 degrees yesterday, snow today.  Hello spring!


----------



## begreen (Apr 8, 2022)

We have a front going through today that is bringing in some cold weather. Freezing level dropping down to 300ft. this weekend with a chance of snow on Sunday. This system will be traveling eastward next week. Where it bumps into the very hot air in the south, the weather is going to get tempermental.


----------



## stoveliker (Apr 8, 2022)

Severely spring here today. Sunny, few puffy white clouds, 58 F.


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## stoveliker (Apr 8, 2022)

Seems to be going to miss us apart from rain


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 13, 2022)

Not severe but I'm pretty sure last year our first good snowfall was Dec 17.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 13, 2022)

Sweet!   I might be skiing soon!   *happy dance*


----------



## begreen (Nov 13, 2022)

EatenByLimestone said:


> Sweet!   I might be skiing soon!   *happy dance*


Opening day is Nov 18th here at Crystal Mtn.


----------



## tlc1976 (Nov 13, 2022)

begreen said:


> Opening day is Nov 18th here at Crystal Mtn.


That threw me for a minute. We have a Crystal Mtn ski resort in this part of Michigan too.

Typically winter really sets in about the first week of December. Looks like we are a few weeks early this time. Snow forecast for the next 7 days at least, temps dropping to the teens by next weekend.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 13, 2022)

Winter normally doesn’t hit us until January.   Temps have usually dropped by last week of December enough to start ice fishing.


----------



## peakbagger (Nov 14, 2022)

I had flurries last night in northern NH. Forecast is plowable snow for Wednesday. It was 70 degrees on Saturday. The local ski areas try to get open Thanksgiving week by making a lot of snow. If they can get folks on slopes early in the winter (pre christmas) people buy ski gear for Christmas presents and in general get back in the habit of hitting the slopes more often all winter. If the snow hold off until after Christmas, the slopes have a tough time getting people out. There is also the effect that if it does not snow down in southern NH and Mass skiers will not drive north as often. 

Its an expensive hobby, most folks buy new gear every few years. Ski passes, meals and gas for a family can get up between $500 and $1000 a day. If the weather pattern of recent years sticks, there will be no real snow pack until mid to late January so the snowshoes will take awhile to come out. Snowmobile season is getting shorter each year. It usually does not really crank up until the lakes and rivers freeze up thick enough to sled over and that may take until February. What does become an issue is ice on roads and in the woods so my microspikes go in the pack and my snow tires go on as they have grippier rubber.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 14, 2022)

It's been years since I went downhill.   We do cross country.   We don't see costs like that, but this year will be expensive with new skis.  I can drive to the nice places with freshly groomed trails in an hour and buy a ticket for $30.


----------



## ispinwool (Nov 14, 2022)

Never did have much luck on the slopes...I did fine on the "bunny slope" but ended up in the
emerg room when I tried the adult hills.  I'm more of a 'I'll sit in here by by the lovely fireplace and knit' type anyway


----------



## kennyp2339 (Nov 14, 2022)

Noticed this morning that the ski area by me NWNJ started blowing snow on there main trail


----------



## peakbagger (Nov 14, 2022)

When you see a snow gun running its effectively covering the trails with dollar bills. Snow guns require lots of water pumped to high pressure and compressed air. There are newer guns that use less power than the old ones but next time driving to ski area look up on the power poles and you will probably see big wires or a couple of rows of these. They allow higher power cables to be stuffed into a smaller space.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Nov 14, 2022)

peakbagger said:


> When you see a snow gun running its effectively covering the trails with dollar bills. Snow guns require lots of water pumped to high pressure and compressed air. There are newer guns that use less power than the old ones but next time driving to ski area look up on the power poles and you will probably see big wires or a couple of rows of these. They allow higher power cables to be stuffed into a smaller space.
> 
> View attachment 302746


Ahh 397aasp on a 12” tangent bracket w/ anti-sway on a ccs pole @heavy hammer


----------



## Ashful (Nov 14, 2022)

kennyp2339 said:


> Noticed this morning that the ski area by me NWNJ started blowing snow on there main trail


I am looking out my window at ski slopes right now, it's close enough that can I hear the snow guns running when I put the dog out, and they leave a nice coat of ice on my truck's windshield each morning they're running.

No action here yet, I think it needs to be below 26°F for the type they use to work properly, which we will see tonight... but then followed by rain.  Looks like I can expect to hear them running by this Friday, and then all of next weekend, though.  Not quite as early as you, but still earlier than usual, I think.


----------



## begreen (Nov 14, 2022)

tlc1976 said:


> That threw me for a minute. We have a Crystal Mtn ski resort in this part of Michigan too.
> 
> Typically winter really sets in about the first week of December. Looks like we are a few weeks early this time. Snow forecast for the next 7 days at least, temps dropping to the teens by next weekend.


LOL The Crystal Mountain ski area is on the NE side slope of Mt. Rainier. Altitude helps. The base is at 4,400' and the summit is at 7,012'. Earliest opening date: October 1, 2013. Latest closing date: July 16, 2011.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 14, 2022)

A good way to start the winter.....if it happens. This is for Jefferson County NY.

I better finish clearing some trails, we've had systems like this shift north and dump a chit load of snow on us.

Winter Storm Watch​URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
National Weather Service Buffalo NY
219 PM EST Mon Nov 14 2022

NYZ007-150400-
/O.NEW.KBUF.WS.A.0011.221118T0000Z-221121T0000Z/
Jefferson-
Including the city of Watertown
219 PM EST Mon Nov 14 2022

...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM THURSDAY EVENING THROUGH
SUNDAY EVENING...

* WHAT...Heavy lake effect snow possible. Total snow accumulations
  in a long duration event of 1 to 2 feet or more are possible in
  the most persistent lake snows.

* WHERE...Jefferson county.

* WHEN...From Thursday evening through Sunday evening.

* IMPACTS...The potential remains for a significant long duration lake
  effect snow event later Thursday night into this weekend. There
  is still considerable uncertainty in exact band placement and
  amounts, but it is possible that multiple periods of heavy snow
  will occur across the Eastern Lake Ontario region, especially
  across Jefferson County, including the city of Watertown.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

Narrow bands of very heavy snow are possible across portions of
the region. Localized travel problems will be possible. Stay tuned
for later forecasts and statements as we progress through this
week.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 14, 2022)

I ran north to the Warren/Essex county line to finish winterizing the cabin.    It’s going down to 14 tonight!  I’d only prepared the cabin for little bits of frost/freeze.   


I’d love to get some good snow!  Even if it’s at the northern end of my range, Lake Placid, I’d be happy as a clam!  A chilly clam…


----------



## peakbagger (Nov 14, 2022)

I live too far east of the Great Lakes to get the lake effect snow that western NY and the Adirondacks get early season.


----------



## stoveliker (Nov 14, 2022)

EatenByLimestone said:


> I’d love to get some good snow!  Even if it’s at the northern end of my range, Lake Placid, I’d be happy as a clam!  A chilly clam…


Seafood should not be frozen; it's much better fresh


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 14, 2022)

2 - 7 for our area, I better get the plow on the tractor tomorrow.
Hazardous Weather Outlook​Hazardous Weather Outlook
National Weather Service Burlington VT
355 PM EST Mon Nov 14 2022

NYZ026>031-034-035-087-VTZ001>011-016>021-152100-
Northern St. Lawrence-Northern Franklin-Eastern Clinton-
Southeastern St. Lawrence-Southern Franklin-Western Clinton-
Western Essex-Eastern Essex-Southwestern St. Lawrence-Grand Isle-
Western Franklin-Orleans-Essex-Western Chittenden-Lamoille-Caledonia-
Washington-Western Addison-Orange-Western Rutland-Eastern Franklin-
Eastern Chittenden-Eastern Addison-Eastern Rutland-Western Windsor-
Eastern Windsor-
355 PM EST Mon Nov 14 2022

This Hazardous Weather Outlook is for northern New York, central
Vermont, northeast Vermont, northwest Vermont and southern Vermont.

.DAY ONE...This afternoon and tonight.

Hazardous weather is not expected at this time.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...Tuesday through Sunday.

Chances for accumulating snow are increasing for Tuesday night into
Wednesday with potential for 2 to 7 inches or more across a
significant portion of the North Country. With this being the first
event of the season following unseasonal warmth, some may be caught
off guard. Slick roads are probable during Wednesday morning`s
commute.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 15, 2022)

They say 2-5 here.    Itll probably only be around for a day or so.    Temps are chilly now, but I bet the ground is still too warm.  Suggested to the wife that she work from home tomorrow.   People drive like idiots first snow.


----------



## peakbagger (Nov 15, 2022)

Tow truck drivers plan on the first few snow storms of the season to make truck payments Lots of folks forget how to drive in snow and have bought the con that All Season Tires are a substitute for snow tires. I think Quebec Province and possibly other provinces in Canada have it right, they require snow tires in the winter.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 15, 2022)

Accuweather.com is predicting 3-6 FEET for Buffalo now.  I may have to get my snow blower running tonight,    hopefully the guessers are wrong!   But if they're right, winter sports may be awesome this year!


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 15, 2022)

https://www.accuweather.com/en/winter-weather/feet-of-snow-to-bury-buffalo-as-potentially-historic-lake-effect-event-looms/1278208


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 15, 2022)

EatenByLimestone said:


> Accuweather.com is predicting 3-6 FEET for Buffalo now.  I may have to get my snow blower running tonight,    hopefully the guessers are wrong!   But if they're right, winter sports may be awesome this year!


I hope they're wrong.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 15, 2022)

I started the snow blower just in case any big storm comes our way.   It stillworks!


----------



## EbS-P (Nov 15, 2022)

EatenByLimestone said:


> I started the snow blower just in case any big storm comes our way.   It stillworks!


I’m just going to chance it that out 3 hair dryers are working.  One would be enough for all the snow we see


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 15, 2022)

Boy could you be surprised tomorrow morning!         Rotflmao


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 17, 2022)

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
National Weather Service Burlington VT
316 PM EST Thu Nov 17 2022

NYZ029-181030-
/O.CON.KBTV.LE.W.0001.221118T0900Z-221119T1200Z/
Southeastern St. Lawrence-
Including the cities of South Colton and Star Lake
316 PM EST Thu Nov 17 2022

...LAKE EFFECT SNOW WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 4 AM FRIDAY TO
7 AM EST SATURDAY...

* WHAT...Heavy lake effect snow expected. Total snow accumulations
of 6 to 12 inches north of Route 68, and 12 to 24 inches south
with isolated amounts over 2 feet possible south of Route 58.

* WHERE...Southeastern St. Lawrence County.

* WHEN...From 4 AM Friday to 7 AM EST Saturday.

* IMPACTS...Travel will be very difficult to impossible. The
hazardous conditions will impact the morning and evening
commute, especially along the Route 11 corridor.

* ADDITIONAL DETAILS...The heaviest snow is expected to fall
between 7 AM Friday and 1 AM Saturday.



I'm glad that the backhoe is still on, that's another 900 plus pounds that will work well plowing this wet heavy snow.


----------



## peakbagger (Nov 17, 2022)

Definitely looks like one for the record books.

There used to be a couple of Unimog collectors that would buy up old Unimog based airport snow removal equipment and plows and park them in that area ready for Lake Effect snow. If they did not end up there, they ended up out west in the rockies.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 17, 2022)

Local xc ski joint opened up today.    My new wax arrived yesterday!


My ice fishing group is getting together fri and Saturday, no ice yet.   

I need to be at a field hockey game Sunday 730am.


----------



## begreen (Nov 17, 2022)

Stay off the roads around Buffalo








						‘Extremely dangerous’ lake effect storm bears down on Buffalo: Stay home, officials urge
					

The storm hits on the eighth anniversary of the 2014 storm that shut the Thruway.




					www.syracuse.com


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 17, 2022)

This is from a weather station in the Buffalo area.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 17, 2022)

begreen said:


> Stay off the roads around Buffalo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They moved the Browns vs. Bills game to Detroit because of the incoming snow.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 17, 2022)

The link should be for the National Grid power outage map.




__





						Storm Center React
					






					outagemap.ny.nationalgridus.com


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## EbS-P (Nov 17, 2022)

Seeing those totals I’m feeling a bit bad about my hair dryer joke🥴


----------



## tlc1976 (Nov 17, 2022)

We got a foot coming tonight, in addition to the plows being out today. I’m right in the “problem area”.









						Weather - 9 & 10 News
					

Weather coverage on 9and10News.com




					www.9and10news.com
				




Haven’t had this much snow this early since 2013/2014. That winter we got buried, it started early and lasted forever. If it so happens, I’m prepared.


----------



## tlc1976 (Nov 17, 2022)

peakbagger said:


> Tow truck drivers plan on the first few snow storms of the season to make truck payments Lots of folks forget how to drive in snow and have bought the con that All Season Tires are a substitute for snow tires. I think Quebec Province and possibly other provinces in Canada have it right, they require snow tires in the winter.


A coworker already had someone crash into her yard this morning. I always either get my snows early or put them on myself. It can be weeks trying to get tires after that first plowable snow, and that was before supply chain issues.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 18, 2022)

EbS-P said:


> Seeing those totals I’m feeling a bit bad about my hair dryer joke🥴


Well, I thought it was funny!    Everybody up here is prepared for this sort of thing.   

The danger will be to the severely overweight and old groups having heart attacks.   But neighbors chip in to help those in need.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 18, 2022)

We received four inches of the white stuff so far, that was actually good since we had a propane delivery today.

I plowed out our driveway and a neighbor's and then shoveled the sidewalk.

They dropped our snow totals, that's ok with me. I here south of here by 8 miles is getting Lake Effect, the propane delivery man said it was tough getting to some of the places.


----------



## Grizzerbear (Nov 18, 2022)

I know it's the kid in me but I would love to see 48-60 inches of snow out my window.

Edit: Although I have to believe my roof might collapse lol. Does that happen up there much? I assume building codes up there account or heavier snow loads but 4-5 feet?


----------



## tlc1976 (Nov 18, 2022)

Our snow totals varied wildly last night. Same coworker with the vehicle crashed into her yard got 24”, highest in the area. That’s 13 miles SSE. Couple others same distance SSW got 12”. Me about 9 miles SE got 2”.

Still got this weekend. Supposed to be in the teens, strong winds, and more snow. 40s for the holiday is out of the forecast. Now they say 25-35 with rain. = freezing rain. Good thing I will be off.


----------



## GrumpyDad (Nov 18, 2022)

stoveliker said:


> Seafood should not be frozen; it's much better fresh


Late to the game here but the same goes for meat.
I once got a whole filet that I then started to process from a butcher.  I could immediately tell it was previously frozen.  First off, it isnt as jiggly.  Second there is a smell that you get from previously frozen meat.  Third, it doesnt cut the same and the fat is easier to trim off.  And finally and most importantly, it doesnt taste as good.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 18, 2022)

Grizzerbear said:


> I know it's the kid in me but I would love to see 48-60 inches of snow out my window.
> 
> Edit: Although I have to believe my roof might collapse lol. Does that happen up there much? I assume building codes up there account or heavier snow loads but 4-5 feet?


When we first moved here we received more snow than we get during these winters, the codes up here do account for heavier snow loads, just not sure how much.

The winters we have now, when we get some heavier snow, it seems the rains come in after. Last year when we finally received snow, it stayed. We didn't receive much rain last year during the winter which is nice, we don't need a skating rink for a driveway.

The Lake Effect is staying south of us so far, we have had the power go off and on twice today, the last time was around 9:30 p.m.

I have more dead pine that we planned on getting c/s/s so the heavier snows can wait until I get another two or four face cord stacked. I would like a total of six face cord of pine stacked before the heavy snows come in, I have two of the six already up.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 19, 2022)

Just saw that some places have had 6.41 feet fall!   That’s going to be hard to move!


----------



## stoveliker (Nov 19, 2022)

And hard to figure out where to move it....


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 19, 2022)

If it’s all piled up at your door the only place I could think to put it would be the tub!


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 19, 2022)

EatenByLimestone said:


> Just saw that some places have had 6.41 feet fall!   That’s going to be hard to move!


Sure is, we lucked out with the Lake Effect staying south of us most days and today it stayed along the St. Lawrence River which is northwest of us, we did get another 3 or 4 inches of snow overnight.

This is a ways off but if you have that much snow you better think about getting it moved, the weather for this coming Friday is rain, for our area they're calling for 0.77 of rain which usually gets drops down to below 0.25 of an inch before Friday.

I'll be hooking up the 3 pt. sander on the tractor, our driveway might look like a skating rink if we get it.


----------



## Sawset (Nov 20, 2022)

In 2014 we went out to visit relatives in Watertown NY.  We were warned about the lake effect snow, and anticipated being dumped on.  As we were driving north from Syracuse, it wasn't until we were 10miles away that we saw any snow at all.  Green grass all around. Then white out.  Fell in behind two snow plows and were escorted to the Watertown exit.  It looked like a war zone with ditched cars everywhere.  4 snow plows worked on a rotation, 10miles down, turn around, 10miles up. They got 4ft or so.  All night every available thing that could be reconfigured with a concrete slab and a plow had the place cleared by morning, snow hauled to the river, roads were cleared and it was business as usual. I have a picture of brother in law with the snow blower.  The only part visible is the snow flying up and out from the sidewalk.  The previous year those sidewalk tunnels that didn't have the insulating snow had frost 7ft deep and broke buried water lines all over town.  I was told not to worry about it, we do this all the time.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 20, 2022)

We had 20.2 for a low this morning, the basement was 70 and the temp up here was between 66 - 67 depending on what room you were in.

I started a nice pine fire for some quick heat, the basement hit 79 before I headed up here, it's 70 up here with the outside temp at 23.3.

I started a fire with some ash and pine about 40 minutes ago. The last I had looked, our temp tonight should be around 9 degrees so we'll use the pellet stove for heat overnight.


----------



## clancey (Nov 20, 2022)

Woodland -sounds good to me especially with that temperature and just think about how much money your saving. Pretty soon I will try my stove out again with a different type of wood that I bought in a store. See how that goes after my last bout of burning--last year...I am sort of "stove shy" at this point but I am so glad you people are getting pleasure out of your home warming..clancey


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 20, 2022)

clancey said:


> Woodland -sounds good to me especially with that temperature and just think about how much money your saving. Pretty soon I will try my stove out again with a different type of wood that I bought in a store. See how that goes after my last bout of burning--last year...I am sort of "stove shy" at this point but I am so glad you people are getting pleasure out of your home warming..clancey


Last year we only burned just over an  1/8 of a tank of oil and the end of December through January were really cold. The other day we received our first propane delivery in 18 months so we're doing pretty good on that end too.

We were hoping that we could burn mostly pine until December, we have had some overnight fires with hardwood and we used the pellet stove but still have saved on both.

I think from looking at some winter forecast for our area, we'll have a winter with snow and rain....that will make our driveway look like a skating rink.

What are you getting for temps in your area?

Was your firewood not seasoned or was there a different problem?


----------



## tlc1976 (Nov 20, 2022)

I also had 20f this morning, and weekend temps have been in the 20s. Brisk winds too, sometimes up to 45mph according to the forecast.

The insulation I put in my attic sides this spring is definitely working. I would have been running the stove on 2, or even 3 at times with that wind. I had it on 2 Friday night but it got too warm in here, so I ran it on 1 all weekend and it stayed 70-72 in here. Also I’ve been able to shut it off all day while at work. With any luck I might save an actual ton over the season. We shall see. Next summer I’ll finish it off by blowing insulation into the peak.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 20, 2022)

Insulation is one of those things where we fret about the cost until we do it, then kick ourselves for not doing it sooner.


----------



## clancey (Nov 20, 2022)

WL. We are getting into the 26"s or so at later night and today I believe we were about 40 or less - it was cold but nothing freezing for now only in the early morning. Some snow the other day about I guess 2 or 3 inches but it is melting off. (In the city). Lots of sun shine for two days and all this week it will be good and Thursday I believe will be overcast. (Happy Thanksgiving) But the temperatures at night are really beginning to "drop"..I tell my birdies to put "their winter feathers on"-lol. Last year I got sumac poisoning from the wood that I bought from another state and suffered "greatly". I cleared it all out and had my installer "clean my stove" as well as the wiping down the house with soap and water because of the smoke that might have left a hint of it. I suffered greatly. But I will try it again with the commercial type of wood but I sure did love burning for it was relaxing and beautiful and very warming..My firewood was kiln dried and registered about 11% on my meter after it was split again by my carpenter. But I put one "big chunk in there that acted like it was wet for it smoked a whole lot and it rained that night as well and it was so so hard to get started and the smoke just laid on me when I opened up the wood stove door. But I like my stove...clancey


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 21, 2022)

Today they're calling for over 1.3 inches of rain on Friday, things will be a mess around here and the brook should fill up pretty good if the forecast stays the same.

I did buy some 60 pound bags of sand today, hopefully the rain melts all the snow on the driveway.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 2, 2022)

This is for our area tomorrow, the last winds we had left a widowmaker on the northside of the house over a trail. It would be nice if this wind brought it down but usually that doesn't happen.
...WIND ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 5 AM TO 6 PM EST SATURDAY...

* WHAT...Southwest winds 15 to 25 mph with gusts up to 50 mph 
  expected.

* WHERE...All of northern New York, Grand Isle and Western 
  Franklin Counties in northwest Vermont.

* WHEN...From 5 AM to 6 PM EST Saturday.

* IMPACTS...Gusty winds could blow around unsecured objects. 
  Tree limbs could be blown down and a few power outages may 
  result.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...


----------



## Tonty (Dec 2, 2022)

My place right now.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 3, 2022)

The winds are picking up in our area, the power just went off and then back on with power outages starting to show up in some surrounding towns.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 3, 2022)

I’m hoping we can get some snow back!   I’d like to get some skiing in this month!


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 3, 2022)

EatenByLimestone said:


> I’m hoping we can get some snow back!   I’d like to get some skiing in this month!


That would be nice, I think some up here thought the snowmobile season would have a good start to it but we lost what little snow we had.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 3, 2022)

I never even thought of the sledders!   I've seen businesses fail when the anticipated business they bring didn't show up due to a low snow year.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 3, 2022)

EatenByLimestone said:


> I never even thought of the sledders!   I've seen businesses fail when the anticipated business they bring didn't show up due to a low snow year.


It seems we're in for a winter with snow and rain, hopefully they get a good base down before the rain comes.

If we don't get the snow here, Tug Hill usually has it so some people up here will head down.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 3, 2022)

If we don't get snow, I'll be ice fishing.  If I end up doing that, my phone is going to be filled with pics of 3" dink perch that somehow swallowed my hook.  

I'd rather be skiing!


----------



## PaulOinMA (Dec 3, 2022)

On porch having cigar.   Very windy here metrowest Boston.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 11, 2022)

We have a possible storm coming in this Friday night according to Accu, the forecast hopefully will change for us, they have us getting an inch of rain and then about a foot of snow.


----------



## PaulOinMA (Dec 11, 2022)

I want to go to a college BB doubleheader next Saturday in Springfield, MA.  Hall of Fame Classic.  Some snow forecast.   Probably won't go 80 miles away even if it is just light snow.  Going to decide later this week if I will buy tickets.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 11, 2022)

7" is on my driveway from today.   About 6 " is wet.   Theyll be packing down the trails tomorrow and it'll be a great base!   More snow forecast Thursday and Friday.   

Game on!


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 11, 2022)

EatenByLimestone said:


> 7" is on my driveway from today.   About 6 " is wet.   Theyll be packing down the trails tomorrow and it'll be a great base!   More snow forecast Thursday and Friday.
> 
> Game on!


We only received an inch of snow today, we'll see what Friday gives us. I planned on getting another face cord of Beech c/s/s but with a possible 11 plus inches coming in on Friday, I'll concentrate on cleaning up some trails around the house so I don't hit anything plowing.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 12, 2022)

We’ll, ran out to f snowblower gas this morning.   Lol.   Kid has 2 hour delay.   She can finish it.   Who am I kidding?  I’ll get it when I get home or remind her then.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Dec 12, 2022)

3.5" on the grass and about 2" on the paved driveway, plowed off all the pavement, left the turnaround thats top coated in millings untouched so it can be freezed in, supposedly a larger storm coming for Thursday / Friday time frame.


----------



## stoveliker (Dec 12, 2022)

3/4" on the grass, nothing on the driveway here. Had to get some frozen rain off the windshield when we had to go to the parent teacher conference for my son this morning.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 13, 2022)

Accu is calling for between 12-18 inches from the storm coming in, what are some of the storm totals for other areas?


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 13, 2022)

I saw that for the cabin up north!   It was zero up there this morning!    

They are guessing 4-8 down here in the capital region.


----------



## stoveliker (Dec 13, 2022)

On Eastern Long Island, Friday 50 max during the day, 36 min at night. And rain.
No idea of how many inches.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 14, 2022)

Today NOAA has us getting 9 to 10 inches of heavy wet snow but Accu still has us getting 12-18 from this storm, any changes in your area?


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 14, 2022)

Schenectady went from 4-8 to 6-10.

Cabin says 12-18 still.

XC ski area says 8-12.


We are starting our routes later on Friday.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Dec 14, 2022)

I'm on the mix bag line 1-4" snow, then sleet and freezing rain, then 1" of regular rain to wash it all away.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 14, 2022)

Ugh, that's worse!  A 2 degree change can put you squarely at 3" of ice, and then 1" of snow to cover it all up!   I hope you get all rain or all snow!


----------



## kennyp2339 (Dec 14, 2022)

EatenByLimestone said:


> Ugh, that's worse!  A 2 degree change can put you squarely at 3" of ice, and then 1" of snow to cover it all up!   I hope you get all rain or all snow!


I sealed the deal for mostly liquid precip.. put the rear blade and snow pusher on the tractor during lunch, mother nature now knows to just send rain my way.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 14, 2022)

kennyp2339 said:


> I'm on the mix bag line 1-4" snow, then sleet and freezing rain, then 1" of regular rain to wash it all away.


Can't like that.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 14, 2022)

EatenByLimestone said:


> Ugh, that's worse!  A 2 degree change can put you squarely at 3" of ice, and then 1" of snow to cover it all up!   I hope you get all rain or all snow!


Sure can, there are times that it would be safer on skates back here.


----------



## stoveliker (Dec 14, 2022)

Lol, I've done that - go to (elementary) school on skates. And then not on the canals but on the street. Looked like yours. 
That was (twice) in the early 80s. I don't think this happened afterwards there. Things have warmed up since then.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 15, 2022)

Are you guys in the NE ready?   Here it comes!    We called the day for our field guys tomorrow and I’m ready to go skiing!


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 15, 2022)

EatenByLimestone said:


> Are you guys in the NE ready?   Here it comes!    We called the day for our field guys tomorrow and I’m ready to go skiing!


----------



## kennyp2339 (Dec 15, 2022)

We had a decent front end thump of snow, about 3" fell then we dry slotted for an hour, drizzle and rain took over from there, temp is 33 deg f, cleared the driveway and walks before the slop got to heavy.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 15, 2022)

Up here it will start overnight, we'll see how much we get.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 16, 2022)

It feels great to get out and enjoy the snow!


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 16, 2022)

EatenByLimestone said:


> It feels great to get out and enjoy the snow!
> 
> View attachment 305355


It looks very nice, it was a very wet snow up here so I'm glad I had a tractor, it made the cleanup I did today much easier.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 17, 2022)

We had power go out just before 12 today, it just came back on. Lots of tree damage in our area from this storm, I did see a nice load of big ass maple go by when I was plowing today.

It's still early yet but I'm seeing reports of another storm on the east coast just before Christmas.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 17, 2022)

This one was a washout for us here.  Maybe 5, and more of a slushie than a snowstorm.   Up north, higher elevations, they got 18” of wet!


----------



## clancey (Dec 17, 2022)

I believe Thursday is "our day"--I think -5 sounds thrilling--ugh...clancey


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 18, 2022)

How much are you getting!


----------



## Dan Freeman (Dec 18, 2022)

I just heard on the weather news that the low that is supposed to bring the winter snow on Thursday/Friday is still 5000 miles away, so they are not sure of the track yet. They painted a few scenarios. One could even bring snow to southern states.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Dec 18, 2022)

Opening day at the mtn, did 4 runs and then left, started getting crowded and the snow was fairly chunky (river stone) but it was fun to get out there and bust some turns in.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 18, 2022)

EatenByLimestone said:


> How much are you getting!


Who's you?


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 19, 2022)

Didn’t get to ski as planned today.  Kid hurt her ankle in wrestling yesterday when her opponent fell on it.  Went to go buy skis though.  I didn’t want to pass up the 20% off.   Still gagged at the price.  Her feet grew and her boots were tight last year.   Does she really need those toes?


You was Mrs. Clancy.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 19, 2022)

Rain, snow and wind, it looks like we'll be dealing with more downed trees and power outages.


----------



## akgal (Dec 19, 2022)

We’ve been in a cold snap. Not normal daytime high, definitely not in December.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 19, 2022)

We’ll, at least it only feels like -35.


----------



## Ashful (Dec 19, 2022)

Rain here, again.  I feel like a mushroom.


----------



## akgal (Dec 19, 2022)

EatenByLimestone said:


> We’ll, at least it only feels like -35.


There’s ALWAYS a silver lining. 😂


----------



## Tonty (Dec 19, 2022)

They are saying could be windchills down to -40 here Wednesday night to Friday. The Switzer will have to be humming.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 19, 2022)

akgal said:


> We’ve been in a cold snap. Not normal daytime high, definitely not in December.
> 
> View attachment 305598


That's cold, usually the month of January in our area gets real cold.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 19, 2022)

Tonty said:


> They are saying could be windchills down to -40 here Wednesday night to Friday. The Switzer will have to be humming.


Crazy azz weather we're getting for the start of winter.


----------



## akgal (Dec 19, 2022)

thewoodlands said:


> That's cold, usually the month of January in our area gets real cold.


Us too, Jan and Feb.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 19, 2022)

akgal said:


> Us too, Jan and Feb.


We save our best btu firewood for January and February, beech, ironwood and more beech.


----------



## Ashful (Dec 20, 2022)

thewoodlands said:


> Crazy azz weather we're getting for the start of winter.


Been on the mild side of average here, this year.  Earliest we've ever had serious snow is Oct.30, 2011, but this year we're still having some t-shirt days in December.

What I have been noticing, with almost 100% consistency the last 20-30 years, is that every winter that starts off harsh turns mild by mid-season... and vice versa.  If we have snow in October and blistering cold in November, we'll be out doing spring clean up in t-shirts in February.  But if it's mild in Nov/Dec, you'd better get that snow equipment ready for late January into February.

Obviously not scientific, but it has been a trend from which we haven't often deviated.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Dec 20, 2022)

Welp… thanks Mother Nature, I will be with the power company again this x-mas eve and day again this year.


----------



## Poindexter (Dec 20, 2022)

No wind.  Ten character limit anticipated.


----------



## begreen (Dec 20, 2022)

akgal said:


> We’ve been in a cold snap. Not normal daytime high, definitely not in December.
> 
> View attachment 305598


You win, though Billings, MT is not far behind. The north center of the country is getting hammered.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 20, 2022)

...HIGH WIND WATCH IN EFFECT FROM LATE THURSDAY NIGHT THROUGH
FRIDAY EVENING...

* WHAT...Southeast winds 20 to 30 mph with gusts 60 to 70 mph
  possible.

* WHERE...Portions of northern New York and central, northeast,
  northwest and southern Vermont.

* WHEN...From late Thursday night through Friday evening.

If this actually happens, our area will be without power.

I did make another batch of spaghetti sauce for some stuffed shells I'll make before the wind hits. Tomorrow I'll make the sausage, peppers and onions in a red sauce, we'll just need to warm things up if we lose power.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 21, 2022)

Ashful said:


> Been on the mild side of average here, this year.  Earliest we've ever had serious snow is Oct.30, 2011, but this year we're still having some t-shirt days in December.
> 
> What I have been noticing, with almost 100% consistency the last 20-30 years, is that every winter that starts off harsh turns mild by mid-season... and vice versa.  If we have snow in October and blistering cold in November, we'll be out doing spring clean up in t-shirts in February.  But if it's mild in Nov/Dec, you'd better get that snow equipment ready for late January into February.
> 
> Obviously not scientific, but it has been a trend from which we haven't often deviated.




I've noticed something of the same, but slightly different.   We seem to get around 6500 heating degree days.   Regardless of how the winter starts.   So, same observation,  different way of saying it.


----------



## Poindexter (Dec 21, 2022)

The main thing about being out in the cold is to keep an eye on how you feel.  If you feel "cold" you are going to be fine.

When you stop feeling cold, that is when you need to get indoors and get warmed up, right away.  At that stage, loss of sensation means frostbite is imminent.


----------



## Ashful (Dec 21, 2022)

Poindexter said:


> The main thing about being out in the cold is to keep an eye on how you feel.  If you feel "cold" you are going to be fine.
> 
> When you stop feeling cold, that is when you need to get indoors and get warmed up, right away.  At that stage, loss of sensation means frostbite is imminent.


lol... after seeing your local temps in post #194, I'm afraid to even admit to ever feeling "cold", around here.     I guess I could imagine trying to process wood at -62F, but I'd rather not!


----------



## Poindexter (Dec 21, 2022)

Ashful said:


> lol... after seeing your local temps in post #194, I'm afraid to even admit to ever feeling "cold", around here.     I guess I could imagine trying to process wood at -62F, but I'd rather not!


At this moment the lower 48 (broad brush) is facing a weather system  they are not prepared for, similar to a 110 degree heat wave up here.  The infrastructure and wardrobe components are simply not available for extremes like that in either locale.

Given hair on seal skin pants and etcetera are simply not available in Iowa, the only useful item available today is knowledge.  If you are out in it, with whatever gear you got, and you don't feel cold anymore the time to get indoors and get warmed up is right stinking now.

Today I had to bundle up to bring wood from the lawn to my rack in the garage.  I have more than adequate gear for that, but it was not fun.  My goal is to not go back outdoors again until I leave for work tomorrow morning.

I am looking for temps in between the 20s again starting Sunday and normal life will more or less resume.

EDIT: If I was planning to be outdoors at -40dF and colder for extended periods, day after day, I would start with a poly base layer to absorb sweat, then a Merino base layer over that, and then get friendly with a native Alaskan seamstress to make me a traditional pant and jacket set from sealskin with the hair on the inside.  When you see vintage pics of the northern peoples in what look to be leather goods, they left the hair on the pelt and put the hair on the inside of the item for best durability and insulation value.  In 2022$ such a pant and jacket set would probably be $10-15k, lead time 1-2 years.


----------



## Ashful (Dec 21, 2022)

Geez... I'd be afraid to even handle firewood in in a $10k+ snowsuit!  My first three cars probably didn't cost that much... combined.

I was in the local hardware store yesterday, and saw they had an entire aisle of shelving loaded with wired heated jackets by Milwaukee.  What made me laugh was that they had all the heating elements around the core, whereas in our local temperatures (only rarely below 0°F), I've NEVER had an issue keeping my core warm.  A few appropriate layers, or even old-skool flannel and wool, always does that job well enough down into single digits and lower.

What gets cold on me is always toes and fingers, way before and way more often, than anything else.  Steel cap boots don't help, whether just in my imagination or for real, my toes seem to freeze while out splitting wood old our "cold" and snowy days in logger boots.

They need to put that Lithium Ion heater tech into some thin but durable glove liners and socks, and move that stupid jacket inventory to a place that might actually benefit from it, like Chicken Coop AK!


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 21, 2022)

We're in the 68 mph gust range, all the winds start later tomorrow night.


----------



## Poindexter (Dec 21, 2022)

One of my daughters in Alaska has a pair of Milwaukee branded gloves with battery and heating elements.  They are far too small for me to try, she says they work good.

I would prefer to find, as @Ashful suggested, a heated inner glove so I an continue to handle cordwood, replace the outer leather glove when the fingertips start to wear through, and get more life out of the heated liners.

The Co-operative store in the village of Chicken, Alaska, aka the Chicken COOP is unlike any other retail establishment I can name.  Many vendors, eclectic merch will have you headed in the right direction.

I agree that steel toes and steel insoles are detrimental to comfort on foot in snow.  One advantage of the new composite toes.

These are the sort of temperatures where people might notice air leaks in their otherwise adequate outdoor gear and re-evaluate air leaks into their homes.


----------



## Ashful (Dec 21, 2022)

Poindexter said:


> I would prefer to find, as @Ashful suggested, a heated inner glove so I an continue to handle cordwood, replace the outer leather glove when the fingertips start to wear through, and get more life out of the heated liners.


Exactly.  If I'm spending money on Lithium Ion-heated gloves, no way I want to wear thru them in two days of splitting wood.  Liners under my regular cowhide gloves would be preferred.



Poindexter said:


> The Co-operative store in the village of Chicken, Alaska, aka the Chicken COOP is unlike any other retail establishment I can name.  Many vendors, eclectic merch will have you headed in the right direction.


I became familiar with Chicken AK from Itchy Boots.  Great way to end her years-long North American adventure, for anyone who was watching at the start (2019).





Poindexter said:


> I agree that steel toes and steel insoles are detrimental to comfort on foot in snow.  One advantage of the new composite toes.


I like composite toes, some of my boots have them, but I just don't trust them to stop a spinning chainsaw.



Poindexter said:


> These are the sort of temperatures where people might... re-evaluate air leaks into their homes.


lol... no comment, here.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Dec 21, 2022)

Myself and a couple parents from the firehouse took the kids skiing tonight, we got 8 runs in, the man made snow was actually pretty good, such ashame that it will get washed away then turned into a big ice block come Friday evening. 
At the power co. Storm room opens Thursday afternoon, my vacation day on Friday has been “cancelled” so since I’ll be at work Friday, the unspoken rule is that you stay for the duration, 55mph gusts mean damage for us, if we get that wind it’s easily a 3 day event for us, so figure we’ll be able to wrap things up and return to normal either Monday or Tuesday. @heavy hammer area, he’s getting close to 65mph off the Lakes so he’ll be busy for the next 7 day’s minimum, and I might be having lunch or dinner w/ him midweek if they’re whacked bad enough.


----------



## tlc1976 (Dec 21, 2022)

Starting tomorrow evening thru Saturday they are calling for over 2 feet of snow with 50 mph winds. Glad I have Friday thru Monday off. Perfect Christmas, I won’t have to go anywhere 😁 I got a full gas can for the snowblower, and hauled in enough pellets for a week.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 21, 2022)

A chemical handwarming pad placed along the back of your hand, under a liner glove, will extend their use down to some surprisingly low temps.   Not -35, but it should work with a heavier glove too.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 21, 2022)

I’ll be doing some exterior painting on Friday, lol.  Supposed to get mid 40s!


----------



## PaulOinMA (Dec 21, 2022)

If anyone is looking for shearling, check out Pat Garrett's place just off I-78 in PA.  Sickafus.com

Measured and made a long coat for my wife.   I bought a second shearling coat for a great price. 

He does the shearling for Yellowstone.


----------



## PaulOinMA (Dec 21, 2022)

I need to do rear brakes on a vehicle.   Hoping the 40s next Friday are correct.


----------



## Ashful (Dec 21, 2022)

EatenByLimestone said:


> I’ll be doing some exterior painting on Friday, lol.  Supposed to get mid 40s!


We have a range of 9F to 55F on Friday.  Not often that you see a swing that wide in one day, this close to the water!

6F on Saturday.


----------



## Newbie78 (Dec 22, 2022)

currently...


----------



## Poindexter (Dec 22, 2022)

My friendly Alaskan advice for those you facing cold temps you aren't prepared for remains to stay the heck indoors.  If you must go out, bundle up in everything you got, get 'er done and get back inside.

Besides fingers and toes, pay attention to your other extremities, ears, tip of nose and chin.  These are all areas with a lot of surface area to lose heat, and relatively low blood supply to replace lost heat.  One we see up here regularly is frostbite injury around the eyes, the victim will look vaguely like a raccoon as they were otherwise properly equipped, but needed to see what they were doing...

One important factor in preventing frostbite and hypothermia is staying hydrated, but I can tell you having to stop and pee outdoors at 40 below is no bueno.  Come up with a plan, execute the plan, and get back indoors.

Also, be sure you have a house key on your person BEFORE you step outdoors.  It doesn't matter if your spouse is ticked at you, if your kids are playful or if your dog is a hyperactive dolt.  Getting locked out at 40 below is going to hurt a lot and it will start hurting very soon.

FWIW I did bring in about a face cord from the lawn to the garage this morning at -40.  I chose fairly minimal gear for the conditions because there was nothing else I HAD to do outdoors today.  I easily spent 20% of my invested time inside the garage in all my gear gripping one of the hot water pipes on my boiler to rewarm my gloves and hands.  If I had had to also run the snowthrower today I would have added two layers to my ensemble, used disposable hand and toe warmers, and still have spent a significant amount of time indoors gripping a hot water pipe on the boiler.  

There is nothing wrong with using all your weather gear, bringing in 12 hours of cordwood in the morning and then repeating again in the evening.  There is no shame in feeling the cold. There is no shame in respecting minus 40 F to the point of fear.  You do need to prioritize.  What do you HAVE to do to live until sunrise tomorrow?

Frostbite is the gift that keeps on giving.  Kinda like herpes.  Once you have it, you aren't getting rid of it.  Your bitten areas will be unreasonably, painfully sensitive to moderately cold temperatures for the rest of your life.

Good luck and best wishes.


----------



## tlc1976 (Dec 22, 2022)

PaulOinMA said:


> I need to do rear brakes on a vehicle.   Hoping the 40s next Friday are correct.


So do I. I might have to move my Jeep steel so I can get it all the way in this time. Last weekend ran all new lines and hoses, new front parts, left the back alone because it had been fine. Sure enough, while seating the front pads, one of the rear shoes fell apart, so putting all new stuff back there too. After tomorrow got plenty of time. Gonna need it since I need to keep up with the storm too.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 22, 2022)

The w





Poindexter said:


> My friendly Alaskan advice for those you facing cold temps you aren't prepared for remains to stay the heck indoors.  If you must go out, bundle up in everything you got, get 'er done and get back inside.
> 
> Besides fingers and toes, pay attention to your other extremities, ears, tip of nose and chin.  These are all areas with a lot of surface area to lose heat, and relatively low blood supply to replace lost heat.  One we see up here regularly is frostbite injury around the eyes, the victim will look vaguely like a raccoon as they were otherwise properly equipped, but needed to see what they were doing...
> 
> ...




Doesn't the pee freeze before it hits the ground?


That's got to be fun to see... once, lol.


----------



## Dan Freeman (Dec 22, 2022)

EatenByLimestone said:


> The w
> 
> 
> Doesn't the pee freeze before it hits the ground?
> ...


One appendage I don't want to get frostbitten!


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 22, 2022)

Oops!  Thought it was Poindexter who replied!  Figured it was 2am up there!  Its 6am for you Dan!

I don't want it frost bitten either, I wouldn't be peeing into the wind though.  The leeward side should be marginally warmer, lol


----------



## Dan Freeman (Dec 22, 2022)

6:07am, but I've been up since about 3:30.


----------



## PaulOinMA (Dec 22, 2022)

Dan Freeman said:


> One appendage I don't want to get frostbitten!


A concern for competitive cross country-country skiers.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 22, 2022)

If competitive, I hope they aren’t stopping too many times


----------



## Tonty (Dec 22, 2022)

It got a little chilly for Kansas. But I’ve seen worse…


----------



## Newbie78 (Dec 22, 2022)

EatenByLimestone said:


> Doesn't the pee freeze before it hits the ground?




no.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 22, 2022)

Well that destroys a long held hope I held.   

Matt and never tried to pee below the mid -20s.


----------



## Newbie78 (Dec 22, 2022)

I've peed at somewhere near -60 or more.  Didn't freeze in the air.  It's just cumbersome to find wee willie through all of the layers..lol.


----------



## Wood1Dennis (Dec 22, 2022)

Poindexter said:


> At this moment the lower 48 (broad brush) is facing a weather system  they are not prepared for, similar to a 110 degree heat wave up here.  The infrastructure and wardrobe components are simply not available for extremes like that in either locale.
> 
> Given hair on seal skin pants and etcetera are simply not available in Iowa, the only useful item available today is knowledge.  If you are out in it, with whatever gear you got, and you don't feel cold anymore the time to get indoors and get warmed up is right stinking now.
> 
> Today I had to bundle up to bring wood from the lawn to my rack in the garage.  I have more than adequate gear for that, but it was not fun.  My goal is to not go back outdoors again until I leave for work tomorrow morning.



I heard some dummy on local TV report this as a 'once in a lifetime' storm. Really? 
At least he didn't call it Snowpocalypse or Snowmageddon. Bomb Cyclone anyone?

It's just a winter storm. For us not even that much snow and certainly no where near as cold as we have seen many times. The wind will be a lot, but that's not that uncommon either. I guess my point is that we are used to storms like this, at least here in WI it is not all that special. Of course the media has to sensationalize it!

I will say that when the weather gets like this is when I am happy that my winter's wood supply in in my basement next to my wood furnace. No trip outside to haul firewood for this guy!


----------



## Ashful (Dec 22, 2022)

Poindexter said:


> I can tell you having to stop and pee outdoors at 40 below is no bueno.


----------



## heavy hammer (Dec 22, 2022)

kennyp2339 careful out there this weekend.  WE were called back in yesterday for the same everyone on deck for friday.  I'm sure it will be a long cold Christmas.  I'm just glad I filed the garage back up with a few weeks worth of locust and hickory.  Everyone stay safe and enjoy the holiday's​


----------



## begreen (Dec 22, 2022)

NYC forecast is to go from 54º to 12º tomorrow. That's a neck snapper. We are the opposite as the polar cold moves eastward. We'll be going from 20 to 53 by Monday. Unfortunately, they are predicting about 7 hrs of freezing rain starting at 5am tomorrow. I may not be online for a while. The last big ice storm several years ago knocked out our neighborhood for 6 days. I hate ice storms.


----------



## woodey (Dec 22, 2022)

thewoodlands said:


> We're in the 68 mph gust range, all the winds start later tomorrow night.
> View attachment 305826


It's going to get interesting for us.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 22, 2022)

woodey said:


> It's going to get interesting for us.


It sure looks that way, hopefully we don't get the real high winds. It sounds like when we lose power we'll be without it longer than last time but I can understand that, safety first and if the winds/weather won't allow them to work, that's okay.

Stay Safe


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 23, 2022)

The winds weren't bad until just about five minutes ago, they're picking up pretty good.


----------



## Ashful (Dec 23, 2022)

We're supposed to go thru a nearly 50°F drop in temperature in just the next several hours, averaging faster than 5°F/hr.  I'm sure many of you are seeing the same, and there's no way that can happen without some good wind.

Makes me sad the water is so cold, we had surface ice last week, otherwise I'd have one of the little sailboats out in this!


----------



## woodey (Dec 23, 2022)

thewoodlands said:


> The winds weren't bad until just about five minutes ago, they're picking up pretty good.


Already  500 without power in Clifton area.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 23, 2022)

woodey said:


> Already  500 without power in Clifton area.


I saw that, our winds really haven't been that strong yet, maybe 40 mph gust at the most. We have received between 0.75 to 1.00 inch of rain which took all the snow off the trees.


----------



## ispinwool (Dec 23, 2022)

I got the woodbox filled, the window quilts hung and the bird feeders topped off....just in time
for -20 degree wind chills.
I'm very thankful that I'm not required to 'go' anywhere until tomorrow night!


----------



## gfreek (Dec 23, 2022)

I'm between Buffalo,NY and Rochester,NY,  rain changed to snow  here around 8:00  AM est, temp dropped 15 degrees and wind kicked up.. here we go...


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 23, 2022)

gfreek said:


> I'm between Buffalo,NY and Rochester,NY,  rain changed to snow  here around 8:00  AM est, temp dropped 15 degrees and wind kicked up.. here we go...


About 1:30 the snow moved in with the wind and the temperature is dropping, about 20 minutes later the scanner has all sorts of action.


----------



## begreen (Dec 23, 2022)

Well, the good news is that so far we have not lost power. The entire region is encased in ice. Almost all mass transit, mail service, etc. have been canceled for the entire region. That includes a lot of flights. 
Fortunately, the temperature is rising and hopefully, in another few hours, it will all begin to thaw.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 23, 2022)

begreen said:


> Well, the good news is that so far we have not lost power. The entire region is encased in ice. Almost all mass transit, mail service, etc. have been canceled for the entire region. That includes a lot of flights.
> Fortunately, the temperature is rising and hopefully, in another few hours, it will all begin to thaw.


We'll take the snow with wind over ice after we went through the ice storm of 98.


----------



## begreen (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## begreen (Dec 24, 2022)

Power went out for my sisters in NC and NY due to very strong winds and a major temperature drop. Meanwhile, it's 51ª today. I let the fire die out. This is a 30º improvement over 2 days ago. We'll be sending it your way for New Years. Have a Merry.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 24, 2022)

begreen said:


> Power went out for my sisters in NC and NY due to very strong winds and a major temperature drop. Meanwhile, it's 51ª today. I let the fire die out. This is a 30º improvement over 2 days ago. We'll be sending it your way for New Years. Have a Merry.


We'll take the warmer weather, the month of January is usually very cold. I'm holding back our beech for those coldest days in January and February.


----------



## heavy hammer (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas everyone hope the storm didn't ruin anyone's day.  If without power try and stay indoors and warm.  Kennyp2339, stay warm out there brother if you guys are still at it.


----------



## begreen (Dec 28, 2022)

It was unexpected, but a king tide set records yesterday. Lots of flooding of lower area including several that have never seen flooding before. The visuals were striking. There were jellyfish swimming in the streets of downtown Olympia!


----------

